# fragen zu OwnCloud



## vikozo (30. Jan. 2013)

guten Tag
ich habe festgestellt das man OwnCloud auf dem Server direkt Installieren kann, oder aber das der Siteowner dies über die Homepage Installieren kann (nach dem Upload eines PHP file via FTP).
Als Serverbesitzer welches ist die Kontrollierbarere Variante?
Was sind die Vor und Nachteile beider Vorgehen?
sollte ein SiteOwner es via Php installieren.
Wird es auch aktualisiert wenn man auf dem Server direkt ein apt-get update macht?
Gibt es unterschiede in Bezug auf Resourcen und geschwindigkeit?
vielen Dank für feedbacks
gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (1. Feb. 2013)

da fragt man sich ob meine frage unklar formuliert ist.


----------



## nowayback (2. Feb. 2013)

Hi,



Zitat von vikozo:


> da fragt man sich ob meine frage unklar formuliert ist.


Antwort: Ja.




> ich habe festgestellt das man OwnCloud auf dem Server direkt Installieren kann


klar, warum auch nicht?




> oder aber das der Siteowner dies über die Homepage Installieren kann (nach dem Upload eines PHP file via FTP)


nö, du musst schon alle Dateien hochladen und nicht nur eine, sonst wirds  nix.




> Als Serverbesitzer welches ist die Kontrollierbarere Variante?


was?




> Was sind die Vor und Nachteile beider Vorgehen?


beider? Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen, denn ob du es als admin hochlädst und dann berechtigungen setzt und installierst oder als client hochlädst und installierst, ist doch im Grunde genommen das Selbe.




> sollte ein SiteOwner es via Php installieren.







> Wird es auch aktualisiert wenn man auf dem Server direkt ein apt-get update macht?


Wenn du es als Paket installiert hast und dafür nen Repository angelegt hast, dann ja, sobald es ein neues Paket gibt - das heißt jedoch nicht, dass es bei jeder neuen Version auch ein neues Paket geben muss (k.a. wie die von owncloud das handhaben) - anmerken will ich hier noch, das es owncloud auch im debian stable zweig gibt/gab - ist aber eine asbach uralt version, die ich nicht verwenden würde.




> Gibt es unterschiede in Bezug auf Resourcen und geschwindigkeit?





Grüße
nwb


----------



## vikozo (3. Feb. 2013)

Ok,
gemäss Owncloud site
Installation | ownCloud.org
kann man es auf der Doamine via Webinstaller Installieren, mit meinem Verständnis - ist dann die Funktion auch nur für die eine Domaine verfügbar.

Oder aber als Linux Package welches der Server root Administrator Installieren muss (mit apt-get funktion), ich denke dann das diese funktion für dieverse Domainen verfügbar ist.

Die frage wäre - was ist Inteligenter - wenn in einer Domaine sowas installiert worden ist und veraltet ist könnte es auch andere Domainen schädigen oder nicht. 

gruss
vincent


----------



## nowayback (3. Feb. 2013)

hi,

nun kann ich dir schon eher folgen...



> kann man es auf der Doamine via Webinstaller Installieren, mit meinem Verständnis - ist dann die Funktion auch nur für die eine Domaine verfügbar.


das ist korrekt. Das Vorgehen hier ist eigentlich relativ simple... du legst die Domain in ISPConfig an, und eine Datenbank. Dann lädst du die entpackte Datei hoch, startest das Setup, gibst die Daten an und fertig ist es... Dann ist es unter der Domain erreichbar.




> Oder aber als Linux Package welches der Server root Administrator Installieren muss (mit apt-get funktion), ich denke dann das diese funktion für dieverse Domainen verfügbar ist.


das ist nur zum Teil korrekt. Du kannst es zwar als Paket installieren, trotzdem ist es dann nicht für mehrere Domains vorhanden sondern weiterhin nur für eine. 




> Die frage wäre - was ist Inteligenter - wenn in einer Domaine sowas installiert worden ist und veraltet ist könnte es auch andere Domainen schädigen oder nicht.


Ich würde es nicht als Paket installieren, denn wenn man doch mal mehrere Domainen hat, die ne separate owncloud Installation bekommen sollen, dann gehts nicht so ohne weiteres. Zum Thema Updates: Einfach regelmäßig auf der owncloud Seite vorbeigucken, dann verpasst du auch keine Updates. Das installieren der Updates ist äußert simple... einfach Datei entpacken und die aufm Server überschreiben - außer data Ordner.

Alles in Allem würde ich owncloud derzeit jedoch noch nicht produktiv einsetzen, denn wenn du dir mal anschaust welche Bugs die immer fixen (z.B. Security: Fix Code execution in external storage), dann ist das ne heiße sache.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## vikozo (3. Feb. 2013)

Danke für die Info,
ich dachte wenn ich etwas als root-server admin mit apt-get kann ich es allen Domainen zuverfügung stellen.
Das Email programm _SquirrelMail wurde ja auch mit apt-get installiert und ist für jede Domaine verfügbar _ 
oder mach ich da ein durcheinander.

gruss
vinc


----------



## nowayback (3. Feb. 2013)

hi,

ah... jetzt versteh ich was du willst.. du willst nen alias hinzufügen das du von jeder domain aus nen /owncloud hinzufügen kannst... ja das würde schon funktionieren, aber dann benutzen alle das selbe owncloud... somit würde es aber nur den einen owncloud admin geben, das wollen jedoch viele nicht, denn die wollen diese "cloud" ja für sich und freunde/familie.


Grüße
nwb


----------



## vikozo (3. Feb. 2013)

gutes Argument.
Ich dachte mehr an die aktualisierung der Software was ja mit apt-get update recht einfach geht.


----------



## Laubie (7. Feb. 2013)

im Moment lautet die Vorgehensweise bei einem Update von Owncloud immer noch 
1. Backup erstellen
2. Update durchführen.

Du hast also (fast) keinen Vorteil durch das installieren aus den Repos, denn du musst sowieso jedes mal vor dem Update aktiv werden.

Daher habe ich mich entschlossen, owncloud manuell durch ftp-Upload in einen vhost zu installieren: owncloud.meinserver.de

Dazu habe ich mich bei der owncloud-Seite in die Mailingliste eingetragen. 
Da kommt momentan zwar noch sehr viel in dev-Richtung, aber es soll wohl bald eine reine "Update-Liste" geben.
Falls du bei Facebook bist, kannst du da auch die owncloud-Seite liken, dann erhälst du darüber Bescheid, wenn eine neue Version verfügbar ist.



Grüße
Laubie


----------

